#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών σε παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς

## TOLIS17

Κατ`αρχην να πω ότι ανοίγω αυτή την νέα συζήτηση διότι δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό με το δικαίωμα των υπογραφών Πολ. Μηχανικών σε αρχιτεκτονικές μελέτες.
Η ερώτηση είναι απλή :

Αυτό που ισχύει σήμερα  νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό που αναφέρεται στις παρ. 5  του άρθρου 49 του Ν. 4495/2017:
_5. Για τις άδειες δόμησης που αφορούν κτίρια σε παραδοσιακό οικισμό, παραδοσιακό ή ιστορικό τμήμα πόλης, οικιστικό σύνολο που έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως ιστορικό διατηρητέο μνημείο, καθώς και κηρυγμένα διατηρητέα κτίρια ή νεότερα μνημεία οι αρχιτεκτονικές μελέτες εκπονούνται και υπογράφονται αποκλειστικά από αρχιτέκτονες μηχανικούς και οι στατικές μελέτες από τους αρμόδιους πολιτικούς μηχανικούς.

Ο νομοθέτης αναφέρει για τις άδειες δόμησης. Δηλαδη για άδειες μικρής κλίμακας μπορώ ως Πολ Μηχανικός, να υπογράψω αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη αποτύπωσης, ή μελέτη επισκευής όψεων μαζί με τεχνική έκθεση, σε διατηρητέο ή σε κτίριο εντός παραδοσιακού τμήματος πόλης? 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...._

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά την άποψή μου σε ΕΕΔΜΚ μπορεί να υπογράψει και ο Πολιτικός Μηχανικός τα όποια αρχιτεκτονικά.

Δυστυχώς πριν από κάποια χρόνια η ΥΔΟΜ του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης δεν είχε την ίδια άποψη, δεν γνωρίζω αν σήμερα άλλαξε. Ο θιγόμενος συνάδελφος είχε πει ότι θα προσφύγει στα δικαστήρια αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν τελικά το έπραξε και αν ναι, το αποτέλεσμα της υπόθεσης.

----------


## TOLIS17

Πάνω στην αρχική ανάρτησή μου, έχω περίπτωση ΕΕΔΜΚ για κτίριο διατηρητέο, που είχε εκδοθεί πριν 2 χρόνια άλλα έχει λήξει. Ο πελάτης μου έχει έρθει σε μένα για διαφόρους λόγους. Μετά από ψάξιμο δεν μπορώ να κάνει παράταση ισχύος αλλά να βγάλει νέα άδεια.  Τα ερωτήματα που έχω όμως είναι:
α) Μπορώ να εκδόσω εγώ την άδεια και να κάνω χρήση των παλαιών εγκεκριμένων σχεδίων που έχει κάνει ο αρχιτέκτονας? Αυτά τα έχω σε έντυπη μορφή
β) Θα χρειαστεί να γίνουν νέες Τεχνικές εκθέσεις βάσει νέου υποβάθρου καθώς και νέες ΥΔ ανάθεσης-ανάληψης στο όνομά μου. Διερωτώμαι λοιπόν, αυτό δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα εάν άλλος έχει κάνει τα σχέδια (ο αρχιτέκτονας), και άλλος τις τεχνικές εκθέσεις-ΥΔ-έκδοση άδειας (εγώ)? 

Όσον αφορά την παλιά και νέα άδεια, δεν αλλάζει τίποτα στο περιεχόμενο των εργασιών.

Εγώ πιστεύω για το α)ΝΑΙ και για το β)ΟΧΙ

Εσείς??

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Xάρης

Νέα Άδεια σημαίνει όλη η διαδικασία από την αρχή.
Άρα πρέπει κατ' αρχάς να υπάρχει νέα δήλωση ανάθεσης από τον ιδιοκτήτη, νέες δηλώσεις ανάληψης από τους εμπλεκόμενους μηχανικούς.
Οι μελέτες πρέπει να υποβληθούν ξανά.
Το ίδιο και όλες οι τεχνικές εκθέσεις και λοιπά απαιτούμενα έγγραφα.

----------

